
Swiftification: Drop NS Prefix in Swift Foundation - tujv
https://github.com/parkera/swift-evolution/blob/parkera/drop_ns/proposals/NNNN-drop-foundation-ns.md
======
mattkrea
I am very impressed with the way Apple has handled Swift.

Having started using the language recently for some iOS / WatchKit work.. I am
loving it. That said.. this `NS` bit definitely reminded me of Objective-C
nightmares and I would love to see it go.

------
tehabe
Farewell NeXTstep.

